

Tufts chemists create world’s smallest electric motor - tq41
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/09/06/breaking-ground-scientists-at-tufts-create-the-worlds-smallest-electric-motor/

======
rflrob
Feynman would be pleased. It would seem there's no longer " _plenty_ of room
at he bottom", and only 50 years after his challenge.

<http://www.zyvex.com/nanotech/feynman.html>

